# Is there something wrong with my DAC/Pre ?



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi, 

I’ve a Audio Research DS-pre and is experiencing some strange happening that need help to find out (or narrow down) exactly what is wrong with my unit. 

My stereo is intergraded into my Home Theater setup (ie L/R pre-out from Onkyo AVR 3008). I’ve experienced some problem with the ARC [Processor] input.

There are times when the ARC [Processor] input is unable to work (ie no sound). This phenomenal happened mainly during power-up of the ARC DS-pre in digital inputs (ie[BNC], [RCA] & [TOS]) – after un-mute switch over to [Processor] input. 

There were also instances when before switching over to ARC [Processor] input, to switch to one of the analog inputs (ie. [BAL1] or [SE1]) first – seem to work, but not always). The guarantee method to work is to power-down the DSpre in [Processor] input and power-up again. 

I had once brought in the ARC DS-pre to the local distributer/agent for repair because I’m not able to get any sound out from any of the digital inputs (that is after 2 continuous days of trying). But strangely at the local distributer/agent workshop, this problem disappeared. 

Putting one + one together, I’m worry that something might be wrong with my unit & will come back to haunt me later. 


NOTE: I had tried writing to ARC on 20th Dec 2014. Got a acknowledgment reply from Kalvin Dahl (Customer Support Manager) on 4th Jan 2015 promising to look into it. Currently is Mar 2015, I'm still waiting for his reply/update (I did send 2 follow-up email, but seem to be lost in deep space at ARC end).


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

No advises and/or feedback - anyone ??


----------

